# Needing help for Xiangqi-Wrapper



## Squart (Sep 10, 2006)

Hallo everyone,

perhaps someone here knows the board game Xiangqi (Chinese Chess, Elephant Chess). Because there is no GUI-Application out there for Mac OS X I decided to write a GUI-wrapper for tsito, so I don't have to worry about the AI.
The wrapper already exists in the pre-alpha-state and works (move-input at the time via a textfield), but to complete the game I would need some help. The current graphics are slutty and the code just works, but is neither optimized nor nice. Even testing the program is a big standby.
If you have interests in helping developing the program in any way, you can send me an email (squart at squart dot de).

Greetings
Squart


PS: Can anyone come up with a name for this app? MacXiangqi?


----------



## stuartwesterman (Oct 4, 2006)

You've got mail!


----------



## huyphan (Jun 12, 2009)

There is an easy way. You can try my open source program (working on Mac OS X 10.5) called HOXChess at http://code.google.com/p/hoxchess/


----------

